
The Strongest Evidence Yet That America Is Botching Coronavirus Testing - Reedx
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/how-many-americans-have-been-tested-coronavirus/607597/
======
magduf
This is what happens when you elect utter incompetents to run the federal
government, and they cut off funding for public-benefit agencies. The American
people are getting exactly what they voted for. Expect things to get much
worse.

~~~
clay_the_ripper
This is not a useful comment. I see no citations in your comment that proves
that this is trumps fault or has anything to do with him.

~~~
pmoriarty
Trump appointed Pence to head America's response to the COVID-19 epidemic.

If Pence has not been competent enough to get the CDC to do enough testing, it
is ultimately Trump's responsibility.

An effective response to a health crisis also demands transparency, not hiding
the scale of the epidemic by refusing to report the number of tests the CDC
has conducted. That's yet another gaffe that Pence, and by extension Trump is
responsible for.

------
johnminter
This article is irresponsible. The federal government has been forthcoming
about the problem with one component in the test kit they released. They
provided a work-around quickly and have updated the test protocol and are
releasing updated test kits. At least where I sit in New York State
cooperation between our Democratic Governor and the Federal Agencies has been
a good example. New York can now produce test kits and are quickly ramping up
to 1000 tests per day.

I would note that this was made possible by scientists with federal (and
state) funding to obtain the structure of the virus quickly and that these
results helped guide the development of test kits.

------
timmytokyo
What can be done to change this situation rapidly? Countries like South Korea
and China are able to run tens of thousands of tests daily. What is it about
their testing regimes that makes them so much more scalable than the US's?

~~~
SQueeeeeL
Honestly? Send our tests to SK/China. At this point it seems like it's hard to
trust anyone else

------
corporateslave5
The media is seeing this as a political propaganda event, watch as this is
spun into a major campaign issue, with massive finger pointing

~~~
KarlKemp
Trump’s not even named once in the article, nor are party affiliations.

------
metalliqaz
It turns out government institutions shrivel and die when you try to strangle
them. Who'd a thunk?

